# Phragmipedium Mont Sohier



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 29, 2017)

This one is my really orange....


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 29, 2017)

That's pretty fantastic. I love how orange it is. What's the parentage?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 29, 2017)

Je meurs.... Still want a division


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 29, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow!



X2


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jun 29, 2017)

I would like to see this in a display with the orange "uniflora" mentioned lately,

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44431

Summer Sun!


----------



## terryros (Jun 29, 2017)

A Don Wimber but made with besseae var dalessandroi instead of straight besseae.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 29, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> That's pretty fantastic. I love how orange it is. What's the parentage?



Nicholle Tower x dalessandroi


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2017)

Phenomenal! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## abax (Jun 29, 2017)

WOW!!! I bet you can see these flowers in the dark!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 30, 2017)

Outstanding!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jun 30, 2017)

Magnificent. Congrats


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 30, 2017)

I'd love to get one. My guess is from "clouds"?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2017)

No, from EYOF or his own production.
BTW, I am trying to see if we can get an import permit for my GF! If, yes, then....


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 30, 2017)

Outstanding color!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 30, 2017)

NYEric said:


> No, from EYOF or his own production.
> BTW, I am trying to see if we can get an import permit for my GF! If, yes, then....



Put me on the list


----------



## e-spice (Jun 30, 2017)

Go big orange. Love it.


----------



## abax (Jun 30, 2017)

Yaaaay Eric!!!!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 1, 2017)

amazing colour, well done Jean-Pierre


----------



## blondie (Jul 1, 2017)

Fantastic amazing vibrant colour congrats very jealous


----------



## Dandrobium (Jul 3, 2017)

Incredible colour! Major :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2017)

I'd love to have a bright orange Phrag!


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 3, 2017)

If I can't buy that i might have to make it. Nice!


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 6, 2017)

That is a great flower and a great plant! Well done! Mike


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2017)

littlefrog said:


> If I can't buy that i might have to make it. Nice!


PLEEEEEASE do!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 7, 2017)

Damn, wonderfully grown and flowered:clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 8, 2017)

littlefrog said:


> If I can't buy that i might have to make it. Nice!



The reason why I started doing hybridization some years ago…!oke:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 9, 2017)

wow colour


----------



## raymond (Jul 11, 2017)

very nice Jean Pierre


----------



## Gilda (Jul 12, 2017)

Need my sunglasses ! Stunning ❤


----------



## John M (Jul 15, 2017)

Wow, that's wonderful!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 19, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## Silvan (Jul 19, 2017)

Gorgeous colour!


----------

